# Bell Tree Direct - 4.18.20



## Oblivia (Apr 18, 2020)

Hello everyone, and welcome to our April Bell Tree Direct! We want to start by thanking all of you for your patience and support during our data migration and move to our shiny new forum software. We know that the process hasn't been without its bumps and quirks, so the understanding and kind words from all of you meant the world to us. You all rock. 


*New Airport Boards*​
After seeing the amount of activity in all of our New Horizons boards and discussing community feedback, we've decided to create a new board: Dodo Business Class.  We expected the primary function of The Airport (AC:NH Online) board to be a means to connect with others for the purpose of free visits, services, and general in-game hanging out, but it's come to our attention that many people are requiring payment or tips for such services. While we don't have any issue with this, we felt it was best to specifically designate The Airport as a board for all free visits or services, and any threads where payment or tips are required should be made in the Dodo Business Class board. Threads that are for item sales or trading still belong in Nook's Cranny. We hope that this change makes it easier on everyone to find what they're looking for and reduces the amount of confusion surrounding the board's purpose(s).





*New Additions to Our Staff Team*​
We know it's been a while since we opened this round of staff applications, but we wanted to make sure all of the current staff were acclimated to the new forum software prior to throwing a new set of people to the sharks. However, we've been assured that our three new team members have come equipped with chainmail dive suits and wouldn't mind some shark action.

*Kaiaa* will be rejoining us as a moderator after being a valuable asset to the staff team from 2013-2015. She has proven to be an extremely hardworking and dedicated mod, and we feel her positive and approachable demeanor will be great to have with so many new members joining us.

*Mairmalade* has been a long-time member here on The Bell Tree, and has a lot of experience with forum moderation. We feel that her sense of humor and eagerness to jump in and help out will make her a perfect addition to the team, and that she'll be well-received by our community.

*Bobo* will be joining our Project Staff team. We feel that his creativity and unique sense of style when it comes to his artwork will add a fun and interesting new vibe to our team of artists, and we're all excited to see what he comes up with when it comes to events and collectible creation.

While this round of applications is closed, we do anticipate opening apps again sometime in the next few weeks, as we expect our userbase to keep growing and for the amount of needed help to increase! A separate announcement will coincide with the reopening, so keep your eyes peeled for that if you've ever dreamed of an endless supply of forum fun and *unlimited breadsticks*. As always, we appreciate each and every one of you who took the time to fill out an application. For now, please give a warm welcome to Kaiaa, Mairmalade, and Bobo!





*Ko-Fi Donations*​
We've had a few people show interest in donating to the site through the years, and while we've never had a permanent donations tab, we've noticed a lot of people mentioning their interest in helping us recoup some of the costs associated with our software upgrade. We are pleased to announce that we are accepting donations via Ko-Fi for the time being, and we sincerely appreciate all of you who have shown interest in helping The Bell Tree continue to grow. For those who don't know, Ko-Fi is a donation-centered site that allows "fans" to donate money in $3 increments as a means of supporting a person or other entity. There are no fees and all payments are processed through PayPal. Click the link below to donate, and thank you all so much for your continued support!

​
All donations will be put towards new add-ons and features for the site. Please note that we won't be offering any forum perks to Ko-Fi donators, though a separate TBT Premium feature is currently being discussed. We won't be ready to share details about this for quite a while, but it's definitely a very exciting prospect!


*Bell and Shop Information, Courtesy of Jeremy*​
Finally, bells and collectibles are back on TBT! As you may have noticed, we spent some extra time converting our bell and shop systems to the new version of the site and they finally went online Friday night. You'll now find them in the top right of the navigation bar, under the bell symbol. To reactivate your collectible lineup, simply go to your inventory and change a setting on any item. This will reset your profile and the same collectibles you displayed on the old version will appear with your posts.

You'll also find our new trading system under the bell icon. This will allow you to open trades with other users by offering bells or collectibles. Counter offers and prices can be negotiated safely until both users come to an agreement. Please try it out and let us know what you think.

Like we did when the bell system was previously down for several days, we'll be calculating bells earned from posts in the Animal Crossing: New Horizons board from the last two weeks. They will be sent out in the next few days and we'll post an update in this thread when that happens.

As promised, we are also providing refunds for the now defunct Avatar Width Extension add-on. To receive the refund of 300 bells, go to your inventory and click "Sellback" at the right of the item. Since users who purchased this add-on recently would have gotten very little use out of it, we will also refund an additional 150 bells if you bought it in 2020. Please make a thread in Contact the Staff if you'd like to apply for the bonus. We will also provide some sort of compensation for owners of the group add-on, but we are still deciding what it should be and will announce more information about it in the future.

The shop system is still a work in progress and we are already working on adding some features to it. In the short term, though, there are a couple of issues we'd like to highlight. For the first day some users weren't able to adjust their inventory. This was due to having at least one collectible with a message that contained an unusual symbol. While many of them could be adjusted, about 150 across the site had their messages deleted completely. If one of yours was affected, we may be able to restore it on a case-by-case basis, so please make a Contact the Staff thread if you're interested. Another issue we're currently experiencing is from the user title color change add-on. These have been temporarily disabled and hidden while we work on a fix, but they'll return in the next couple of days.

There are a few other features we'll be looking into, such as showing the collectible messages when hovering over them and better sorting features on the inventory page. The Seashell currency will also stop being distributed for the time being due to the new system working differently. In about a week we'll be updating how this works and redistribute Seashells to new users and those who reach their 2-year milestone. Thanks for being patient through this upgrade and please feel free to report any new issues you come across while using the new systems.


*Blog Archive*​
As mentioned in previous announcements, our Blog Tree has been retired and is now archived in a read-only board. All prior blog entries are viewable here, though we may eventually offer an alternative to the blog feature that will allow members to write about and keep track of their islands and game milestones.


*Auction Rules Update and Cellar Board Note*​
As we've seen a number of auctions popping up with the release of New Horizons, we felt it necessary to implement an addition to our rules regarding auctions and how they're handled. Going forward, all auctioneers and bidders must abide by the following new rules:


*The end time of the auction must be clearly stated* and should not be increased or decreased after it has already started.
Bid retractions are not allowed except under extraordinary circumstances.

The following changes have been updated on our Rules and Guidelines page.

We also want to make a short statement about conduct in The Cellar board, and more specifically, about Mafia games. While we fully understand that these games can be intense and emotions can run high, we expect all members to abide by our site rules and guidelines concerning respecting others at all times, and recently we feel as though this hasn't been the case. The same rules apply to The Cellar board as the rest of the forum, and this means that excessive cursing, name-calling, disrespectful comments, and aggression will not be tolerated. Games may be closed by staff discretion if we feel they're getting too toxic or inflammatory. We know Mafia is important to some of you and closing a game would be an absolute last resort, but everyone needs to remember that this is a family-friendly forum and any Mafia game taking place on The Bell Tree needs to reflect that.


*Bell Giveaway*​
This wouldn't be a proper Bell Tree Direct without a few bells to hand out, so get them while they're hot! This is our biggest bell giveaway to date, and we felt it was the perfect time fill your pockets with riches seeing as how you've all stuck with us during these hair-pulling, migraine-inducing somewhat annoying growing pains with the software move. Click the link below to grab your whopping *150 bells*, and make sure to spend them wisely!




Click here to receive your 150 Bells!​
That's all we have for you today! Thank you again to all of you for sticking with us during the move, and we hope you're all enjoying the new features as they roll out. Many things are still being worked on and tweaked as we go, but hopefully it'll be a lot less frustrating now that everyone's beloved pixel squares are back and jazzing up your sidebars! As always, thank you for being a part of the community, and we look forward to sharing this new era of TBT with all of you.


----------



## pandapples (Apr 18, 2020)

Yay! Welcome to the team Mairmalade and Bobo, and welcome back Kaiaa!


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 18, 2020)

yay, thank you so much staff!! 
and welcome (back!) to the new staff members! excited to see everyone around


----------



## Laudine (Apr 18, 2020)

Excited to have you guys join the team Mairmalade and Bobo! And so happy to see you back too Kaiaa! 

PS: Unlimited breadsticks?! Can I join the staff too?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 18, 2020)

but if a tip is mandatory, it ceases to be a tip

also hey, welcome back, kaiaa


----------



## Maiana (Apr 18, 2020)

Welcome new staff, and welcome back to the returning staff member! Thank you guys for everything you do to make TBT as awesome as possible~ <3


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Apr 18, 2020)

Welcome back Kaiaa, and welcome Mairmalade & Bobo! Excited to work with you all!


----------



## will. (Apr 18, 2020)

welcome new staff!!!
thank you current staff for all the work done for converting everything to 3.0! it all looks great and i can't wait for the future.


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 18, 2020)

Welcome new staff and welcome back Kaiaa 

Thanks for all the work converting to 3.0, I know it hasn't been easy but I really like how the new system looks.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 18, 2020)

I’m so glad that Kaiaa is back on the moderation team!

I’m also back at 10,000 TBT again. Hopefully I can get up to 20,000 TBT like I did through most of last year.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Apr 18, 2020)

Yay thanks for free bells


----------



## Jared:3 (Apr 18, 2020)

Yes very excited for these changes!


----------



## oath2order (Apr 18, 2020)

@Kaiaa RETURNING

POGGERS

	Post automatically merged: Apr 18, 2020

@Kaiaa RETURNING

POGGERS


----------



## Fye (Apr 18, 2020)

I love the separate sections for free vs "entry fee" visits! And it'll be interesting to see how it affects tipping culture among the users.


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 18, 2020)

Thank you for the changes and welcome staff. 
Very interested in some sort of site premium!


----------



## Noctis (Apr 18, 2020)

Welcome back Kaiaa  and thank you for the free bells!


----------



## Kaiaa (Apr 18, 2020)

Thank you for the warm welcome back! I’m excited to be back on the team and I look forward to getting to know the new (at least to me) staff members. I can’t wait to help around again <3


----------



## alv4 (Apr 18, 2020)

Welcome to the new staff!

and thanks for the free bells


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 18, 2020)

I missed my collectibles


----------



## Mars Adept (Apr 18, 2020)

Thank you for the bells and the new board.


----------



## cornimer (Apr 18, 2020)

Welcome & congratulations to the new and returning staff, thanks for the bells, and the new airport board is a great idea!


----------



## Sgt.Groove (Apr 18, 2020)

Haven't had so many bells for a long long looong time o-o Can't wait to start using them again, cheers ^-^


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 18, 2020)

A big welcome to the new staff. And a returning staff member? Nice.


----------



## Morningowl (Apr 18, 2020)

All exciting  and Welcome/Welcome back to the new staff members . Not mention here but I am looking forward to finding out the staff favorite in Easter interior design challenge .


----------



## Mairmalade (Apr 18, 2020)

Ah the fresh metallic scent of free bells. Lovely.

Thank you for the warm welcome, everyone! Happy to see Kaiaa rejoining and Bobo joining as a fresh staff face with me.  

Gosh I’ve been kicking around TBT since it was a sapling and now look at us. Older & under the covers with our Switch playing NH while enjoying a new TBT. 

Cheers!


----------



## CuteYuYu (Apr 18, 2020)

Welcome to the returning/new staff! And thanks for the bells c:


----------



## Jacob (Apr 18, 2020)

Super awesome, good luck new staff! :happy_gyroid:


----------



## Jared:3 (Apr 18, 2020)

Mairmalade said:


> Ah the fresh metallic scent of free bells. Lovely.
> 
> Thank you for the warm welcome, everyone! Happy to see Kaiaa rejoining and Bobo joining as a fresh staff face with me.
> 
> ...


You joined in 2009, that was years before New Leaf I can't imagine what it was like back then!


----------



## Stil (Apr 18, 2020)

Thank you for adding the new rules.
I agree with them 100%

	Post automatically merged: Apr 18, 2020



Jacob said:


> :happy_gyroid:


 LOL I see what you did there


----------



## Jacob (Apr 18, 2020)

Infinity said:


> LOL I see what you did there


I just didn't think    expressed the same emotion Happy gyroid did!


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 18, 2020)

Another small thing we forgot to mention: the Happy Home Designer board has been moved to a sub-board of General AC Discussion.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 18, 2020)

Thanks for the update!  Congrats to the new and returning staff members!


----------



## Maruchan (Apr 18, 2020)

Congrats on the upgrade - looking mighty good there! Thumbs up to the new changes and free Bells - Thank you!
Welcome CHEERS to new & returning staff!!  

*Issues:* The free Bells thing is...goofing up? I received 2 alerts, and was given 300 instead of 150.
Also, site is loading extremely slow and a lot ain't showing up all of a sudden. Turned vpn off and it seems fine again. 
nvm the loading issue resolved


----------



## Flyffel (Apr 19, 2020)

Thanks for everything!!!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 19, 2020)

@Jeremy can I have my corrections back, by any chance?

I know they serve no actual purpose anymore, but I still liked having them for the occasional lineup purposes


----------



## N e s s (Apr 19, 2020)

LambdaDelta said:


> @Jeremy can I have my corrections back, by any chance?
> 
> I know they serve no actual purpose anymore, but I still liked having them for the occasional lineup purposes


Wait the corrections are gone

	Post automatically merged: Apr 19, 2020

Noooo they are gone! I was so proud of my collectible correction because nobody else had them


----------



## Allytria (Apr 19, 2020)

Thanks for the update and the free bells! I’m so happy to see donations are accepted now! I’m happy to support the forum in any way. Keep up the great work!


----------



## Fey (Apr 19, 2020)

LambdaDelta said:


> but if a tip is mandatory, it ceases to be a tip



I think it’s a bit more complicated than that.

For example, tipping at restaurants isn’t mandatory in the sense of it being prescribed by law, but it is still expected in many countries.

If somebody here expects a specific amount or type of payment though, I agree that calling it a fee would probably be more appropriate.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 19, 2020)

Fey said:


> For example, tipping at restaurants isn’t mandatory in the sense of it being prescribed by law, but it is still expected in many countries.


yeah, and eff that mentality

especially as generally the only reason it's "expected" is because owners are too scummy to actually pay a full wage, like they should, and instead rely on customers to do that for them


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 19, 2020)

Kaiaa do you enjoy pain? Kidding, but congrats to the new staff and the returnee


----------



## Fey (Apr 19, 2020)

LambdaDelta said:


> yeah, and eff that mentality
> 
> especially as generally the only reason it's "expected" is because owners are too scummy to actually pay a full wage, like they should, and instead rely on customers to do that for them



That’s a whole different discussion, and not necessarily true. When I worked service (outside of the US) I was paid at/above minimum wage, but still collected tips from each guest. It was considered a show of appreciation for the service, and I guess that’s how I see it in AC too. 

Totally agree about the US system being beyond scummy though.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 19, 2020)

Darn I was really hoping that this was my chance at Project Staff 


Congrats to those who were chosen!


----------



## Arithmophobia17 (Apr 19, 2020)

i joined the site while the shop was down but now that it's been back up for a bit and i've been able to use it a bit i feel for those who knew what they were missing! I really like the system, and I REALLY appreciate all of the staff for working through all of this server stuff as well as dealing with those who were honestly being rather rude about the down time. you guys rock!


----------



## duckykate (Apr 19, 2020)

yayyy welcome back kaiaa!!!!!


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 19, 2020)

So many amazing new updates, boards, everything! Thank you for all the hard work over the years!


----------



## Sloom (Apr 19, 2020)

kaiaa stopped being a mod?? lol it's uhh definitely been a while since I've been active on here. welcome back to moddery man
also thanks for the dodo business class board, I'm gonna be hanging out there a lot because a lot of crashes happen when it's free to visit lol


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 19, 2020)

not sure if anyone else noticed this yet, but something neat I just realized: for the collectibles inventory, the darker bg stuff is hidden


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 19, 2020)

welcome, and welcome back & grats to new/old staff members 

&& extra thanks for bells, much needed aha


----------



## Nougat (Apr 19, 2020)

Thanks for the updates, bells & welcome (back) new staff!


----------



## Hat' (Apr 19, 2020)

Welcome to the new staff and welcome back Kaiaa!
Also big thank you to the whole staff for handling this whole forum transfer thingy! It must've been exhausting and time (and money) consuming! Thank you so much for doing this for us even though you don't owe us anything!


----------



## Dacroze (Apr 19, 2020)

Welcome/Welcome back to the new/old staff members and thanks for the bells!

I have a question regarding the new rules for the AC:NH Online boards though. Quite a few people wrote "tips are appreciated but not necessary" when making a post in the airport board. Would this still go into the normal airport board or the business class? Considering they don't require payment I'd say they still go into the normal board but I wanted to be sure.


----------



## unluckiestclover (Apr 19, 2020)

Welcome (and back) to the team, mods! Always appreciate the good work you do for us all here. 
I think that the distinction between the airport and Business Class is welcome. I don’t understand why the posts with fees (a tip is always optional—even if socially expected) couldn’t just be put into Nook’s Cranny in the first place, though. 

I’m glad that the Mod team addressed it.  An organized forum is a happy forum.


----------



## Peter (Apr 19, 2020)

welcome to all of the new (+ returning) staff :- ). 

the new forum looks great and is a nice upgrade, very thankful for all the hard work the whole team puts into the site.


----------



## LilD (Apr 19, 2020)

Thanks for the update.


----------



## Koi Karp (Apr 19, 2020)

....ahhhhhh 

Thank you for such a warm welcome to the team! I'm SO excited to get to know the new and existing staff members AND to start working on future events and new collectibles for the forum. Being a member of this community over the past 5 years has truly been an AC fanatics' dream and I hope for nothing more but to carry on that legacy through my work in this role!

As an alternative introduction to myself, I share some existential yet utopian words from Pascal:


----------



## piske (Apr 19, 2020)

thank you, staff, for all of your dedication, hard-work, transparency, and the amazing update to the forums! welcome to the new mods and project staff!


----------



## N a t (Apr 19, 2020)

Thank all of you on the the staff team for continuing to maintain and improve this site so that we can all continue to enjoy it for years to come! I haven't been here for a very long time but the changes from over the past few years I've been here are honestly amazing and I'm excited to learn how to use the new site just like learning how to play the newest game. I'm stumbling around in some ways figuring out how it works but I'm loving the updates! Thank you!!


----------



## dizzy bone (Apr 19, 2020)

Welcome new + returning staff! And thanks Jer for all your hard work getting the shop and other bug fixes working again!


----------



## Cory (Apr 19, 2020)

welcome back kaiaa and hello new people


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 19, 2020)

Thank you for the bells!

And thank you for all your guys hard work. Welcome everyone to the mod team as well!!


----------



## Valzed (Apr 19, 2020)

Congrats to the new staff & glad to hear Kaiaa's back on staff again! Thank you for keeping us all up to date through the new changes and adjustments. Thank you also for the TBT!


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing (Apr 19, 2020)

Thank you so much for working hard on the updates for us and the TBT 
Congrats on the new staff


----------



## Emolga59 (Apr 19, 2020)

Welcome back Kaiaa! Also, welcome to the new mods!

I'm so glad to see my favorite pixels back! (The Loveballs too, except they're not mine _yet_) Thank you for working so hard to give us a new upgrade to the forums!


----------



## michealsmells (Apr 19, 2020)

So happy to see all the new staff! Welcome to the forums, and welcome back, Kaiaa!!

It's great that we finally got bells and collectibles back. I can't wait to polish up my lineup and make it perfect for 3.0. It seems the biggest parts of the move have gotten out of the way. Thank you so much, staff, for all you've been doing in this move. So glad to see a kofi up as well!!


----------



## Trundle (Apr 19, 2020)

Dang, enjoy your breadsticks guys... You're making me wanna go to East Side Mario's right now


----------



## Locket (Apr 19, 2020)

very happy that kaiaa is back!! welcome to the new staff also!


----------



## daisyy (Apr 19, 2020)

welcome new staff! appreciate all the changes that have been made so far and look forward to seeing what comes next!


----------



## Mary (Apr 19, 2020)

Thank you all for your work, and a warm welcome to the new + returning staff members!


----------



## LadyDestani (Apr 19, 2020)

Welcome to all the new and returning staff members! Congrats!

Thank you for the updates, free bells, and all the hard work that went into converting the site to 3.0!


----------



## Holla (Apr 19, 2020)

The site is really coming together now! Thanks for all the hard work.


----------



## AlyssaAC (Apr 19, 2020)

Thank you staff for all your hard work! The new site is looking fantastic! Also, thank you for the free bells too, I could always use more.


----------



## kikotoot (Apr 19, 2020)

Hooray for this site's growth!


----------



## Lavamaize (Apr 19, 2020)

Welcome to all the new and returning staff!


----------



## Allytria (Apr 19, 2020)

Welcome new and returning staff! <3


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Apr 19, 2020)

I love the new board added for the paid airport visits. Thank for listening to our concerns. I'm sure it'll take awhile for us to remember/get use to, but already a nice improvement!

And of course, ty for the bells! all your hard work. ^-^


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 19, 2020)

The user title color change items have been made available again. You will also be able to see what colors the items use by clicking them in your inventory. There seems to be a bug with activating them at the moment because you can't just make it active: you have to make it both active and unhidden. Then it will turn on and you can hide it without removing the color. We'll look into making them work without this extra step though.


----------



## Luxen (Apr 19, 2020)

Thanks for the free bells, but most important of all, big thanks to the staff (current, new, and returning) for working on the site all year round! I may have not been as active as I would have loved to be when I first joined TBT or seen most of your work throughout the years firsthand, but just one look at this place is enough to show me that you've all come quite a long way since its humble beginnings.

Looking forward to seeing what other new things you'll have in store for us all this year!


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 20, 2020)

aaa welcome back Kaiaa!! ^^


----------



## Antonio (Apr 20, 2020)

Jeremy said:


> The user title color change items have been made available again. You will also be able to see what colors the items use by clicking them in your inventory. There seems to be a bug with activating them at the moment because you can't just make it active: you have to make it both active and unhidden. Then it will turn on and you can hide it without removing the color. We'll look into making them work without this extra step though.


Thank you and congratulations on the new staff!!!

Would there be uses for the mailbox collectible or will we be compensated for them?


----------



## Bcat (Apr 20, 2020)

Congrats Kaiaa! and thanks for the new board staff. <3


----------



## MasterM64 (Apr 20, 2020)

Congratulations to the new staff and thank you TBT Staff for all the hard work in keeping this community the internet home too many!


----------



## Ossiran (Apr 20, 2020)

Welcome new staff members! And thank you for the bells and the hard work on the forums!


----------



## Zura (Apr 20, 2020)

Aw didn't see this. Kaiaa being a mod again just warms my heart

@Kaiaa congrats and way to go!


----------



## oath2order (Apr 20, 2020)

Jeremy said:


> The user title color change items have been made available again. You will also be able to see what colors the items use by clicking them in your inventory. There seems to be a bug with activating them at the moment because you can't just make it active: you have to make it both active and unhidden. Then it will turn on and you can hide it without removing the color. We'll look into making them work without this extra step though.



poggers, thank you

	Post automatically merged: Apr 20, 2020

still not working.

eh nbd


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 20, 2020)

I suppose this is the right place to ask, but when will the day/night transitions be re-implemented on the forum banner? Part of me loathes constantly looking at the day banner lol, especially at night


----------



## Oblivia (Apr 20, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I suppose this is the right place to ask, but when will the day/night transitions be re-implemented on the forum banner? Part of me loathes constantly looking at the day banner lol, especially at night


I would estimate within the next month or so. All the themes are being hand-drawn from scratch and will need to be coded from there, so unfortunately it's not as simple as just turning them back on. 

I'm really excited for the night sky, too.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 20, 2020)

Oblivia said:


> I would estimate within the next month or so. All the themes are being hand-drawn from scratch and will need to be coded from there, so unfortunately it's not as simple as just turning them back on.
> 
> I'm really excited for the night sky, too.


Hopefully by then my eyes won't be burned in from staring at that daytime banner for so long lmao

But seriously, thank you guys for working on that. I cant wait to see all the different weather effects yall come up with!


----------



## Antonio (Apr 21, 2020)

Can we make "New Horizons Update - Coming April 23, 2020" removable?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 22, 2020)

I love how you can embed videos in the front page now (unless I just forgot about this being done on vbulletin)


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Apr 22, 2020)

The forum looks great, cool new design


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 22, 2020)

Are signatures no longer returning for mobile users? Or was this stated before and I must have missed over it?


----------



## MasterM64 (Apr 22, 2020)

Stella-Io said:


> Are signatures no longer returning for mobile users? Or was this stated before and I must have missed over it?



I don’t believe so at the moment, but I can see them finding a way to be an option though. I wouldn’t be surprised if it is disabled by default to make mobile easier to navigate (since signatures add more height to the posts).


----------



## mocha. (Apr 22, 2020)

Congratulations to the new staff! 

Huge thank you to everybody involved in the migration. I'm also glad that Ko-Fi has been introduced, it was a feature I thought would be useful to help keep the site up and running! 


Also, FREE BELLS! Thank you ♡


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 22, 2020)

Stella-Io said:


> Are signatures no longer returning for mobile users? Or was this stated before and I must have missed over it?


You can see signatures on mobile if you look at the mobile site with your phone turned horizontally. if it's vertical then you won't see them. It's actually kinda annoying lol.


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 22, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> You can see signatures on mobile if you look at the mobile site with your phone turned horizontally. if it's vertical then you won't see them. It's actually kinda annoying lol.



OMG I see them now, yeah that really is super annoying. Idk about other phones but mine sucks to view tbt sideways like this.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Apr 22, 2020)

Can you gift Valentine’s Day roses? The option is there


----------



## meo (Apr 23, 2020)

Congrats to the new staff and thank you to all staff for all your work for us!


----------



## Corrie (Apr 23, 2020)

Stella-Io said:


> Are signatures no longer returning for mobile users? Or was this stated before and I must have missed over it?


I'd actually be down to keep them away lol. They cause clutter to me which makes it a big deal on mobile.


----------



## meo (Apr 25, 2020)

Is there any sort of updates on name change status? Mine was purchased back in march. So, I'm just wondering if the change will be soon or if refunds will be offered if they're not able to be applied right now. Thank you!


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 25, 2020)

Bells have been calculated and sent from posts in the New Horizons board from April 3 - 18th.



melsi said:


> Is there any sort of updates on name change status? Mine was purchased back in march. So, I'm just wondering if the change will be soon or if refunds will be offered if they're not able to be applied right now. Thank you!



We've been pretty busy lately, but we'll be getting to these soon.


----------



## Antonio (Apr 25, 2020)

Are mailboxes still a thing or will we be given bells for them as well?


----------



## MasterM64 (May 16, 2020)

Antonio said:


> Are mailboxes still a thing or will we be given bells for them as well?



I'm curious on this as well, do they still serve a purpose or are they simply decorative collectibles now?


----------



## Antonio (May 18, 2020)

MasterM64 said:


> I'm curious on this as well, do they still serve a purpose or are they simply decorative collectibles now?


I would also like to know what the discord integration was and how it's going to be implemented.


----------



## Corrie (May 18, 2020)

MasterM64 said:


> I'm curious on this as well, do they still serve a purpose or are they simply decorative collectibles now?


Same goes with the avatar extension. Unless we already got compensation for it and I forgot.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 18, 2020)

Corrie said:


> Same goes with the avatar extension. Unless we already got compensation for it and I forgot.


You can sell the avatar width extension for 300 TBT!  You should have the option next to it in your inventory.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 18, 2020)

It would seem like a big ouchie if we are forced to sell our mailboxes, especially those that have the rare purple mailbox.


----------



## due (May 20, 2020)

Welcome to the team, everyone! I know I'm pretty new here, but I know how everything works by now, and I'm sorry I wasn't here when this came out!


----------

